# My kid and friends did this...



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought this at Salvation Army a couple of months ago for 99 cents. Gave paintbrushes to the kids, set out a little bit of Glo-paint from Micheal's and some Gain detergent. I provided the blacklight, and here you go... I kinda' think they kicked butt!
















P.S... It was messy


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

The kids did a great job! The blue and yellowish paint together is a nice effect and the light inside the pumpkin is a nice contrast against the darker outside color.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

That both looks great (especially for the price) and sounds like it was fun to make. I especially like the orange eyes.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't wait to tell them you said that! I think I might have some future haunters in the making... They'll be so proud.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is an excellet job. YOU should be so proud. WOW!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great and it a good way to get the kids involved!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That looks very Haunted Mansion-ish! Look out Disneyland!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!!! The kids did a fantastic job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

They get an A+


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll. They really got a kick out of it. They're aged 7, 9 and 10. Now they want to find more projects to do with the dertergent. I think we'll make some guaze ghosts next.

BTW, I just told my husband I was doing the laundry and he said "Huh... more Halloween today?"  That little smart-ass!


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

That is great!
Your kids rock!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Your kids really did a great job! They'll have a good time showing off their handiwork to their friends on Halloween, too!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

They did a great job! I love it!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic... much better than I could have done.
Be sure to post the ghosts. LOL!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Great job, Kids!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow very creative...little propmakers they are!
Great Job guys


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, that thing just GLOWS! It will look great under a black light, they certainly did a fantastic job, cant wait to see the ghosts!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooooo I like I like!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They DID do an awesome job.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Night Owl said:


> .....and some Gain detergent....


Clearly I'm new. What's the Gain do!?!?!?!?! (besides to help with the clean-up.)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The colors - the colors!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! they did a really great job!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's really neat!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats fantastic,awesome.



Clearly I'm new. What's the Gain do!?!?!?!?![/QUOTE said:


> it glows under the blacklight.


----------

